# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knieën gaan 'op slot', wat nu?

## Agnes574

Knie gaat 'op slot' = vrij pijnlijk (op 'slot zitten' en 'die knakken om m'n knie weer 'goed' te krijgen)

Sinds 2 weken gaat mijn knie telkens 'op slot' als mijn been volledig gestrekt is of opgetrokken (45°).
Weet iemand hoe dit kan komen en vooral wat ik kan doen om er weer vanaf te komen?

Ik vermoed dat het is begonnen toen ik weer begon te fietsen (dagelijks).
Zou het daardoor kunnen komen (teveel druk?), maar waarom heb ik dan last van één knie en niet van beide??

Als ik een ontstekingsremmer neem voel ik duidelijk een positief verschil, maar vooral s'nachts (als ik een tijd in dezelfde houding lig; 45°, opgetrokken knieën) kan dat best pijn doen! pijnstillers neem ik al (zware ivm beknelde zenuw), maar die nemen de pijn niet weg.

Op internet kom ik niet veel tegen...
Verdraaïng van m'n knie zou het kunnen zijn of vocht heb ik gevonden, maar naar mijn weten heb ik niets verdraaid en m'n linkerknie is niet dikker dan m'n rechter! 
Een scheurtje in de meniscus lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk ... kun je dat 'krijgen' door gewoon te fietsen of te wandelen?

Als iemand iets weet;
Alle tips zijn welkom  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Heb je het ook als je je er bewust van bent en heel langzaam van houding veranderd?

Ik heb nml een gekneusde enkel en als ik ineens achter mijn bureau vandaan loop, gaat hij ook op slot. Als ik daar rustig te tijd voor neem, gebeurt het niet. Hier ben ik niet zelf achter gekomen trouwens, maar door overleg met mijn fysio.

----------


## Sefi

Als je bekken, heupen of enkels niet helemaal goed 'sporen' dan heeft dit ook invloed op de knie en dat zou zulke klachten kunnen veroorzaken, maar dat is moeilijk te zeggen zo.
Ben je ermee naar een dokter of fysio geweest?

----------


## Agnes574

Zal er volgende week 's mee naar de dokter gaan .... ik heb géén last van andere gewrichten en loop niet scheef ofzo ...

Ook als ik me bewust héél voorzichtig verleg of mijn been strek/plooi doet het evenveel zeer ... moet ik weer hebben  :Stick Out Tongue: , kan er nog wel bij  :Wink: 

Merci voor het meedenken Oki en Sefi!!
Xx Ag

----------


## joshuatree

@Agnes.....bij mij werd dit een kijkoperatie , waar ze gelijk een gedeelte van de menicus verwijderd hebben en kraakbeen weggehaald. Ik had de meniscus gescheurd en er kwam kraakbeen tussen het gewricht... Dus ik denk dat een bezoek aan de orthopaedie er wel aan zit te komen.
Groetjes en sterkte Josh...

----------


## joshuatree

@ Agnes...hoe gaat het er nu mee??
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha ag,
net als bij josh heb ik met dezelfde klachten een kijkoperatie gehad, het was dus mn meniscus, die hebben ze verwijderd

----------


## dotito

Lieve Aggie,

Hopelijk weet je snel wat er met je knie aan de hand is.

Lieve groet :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Josh,Sietske,Oki en Do,

Heb het probleem nog steeds ... maar door alles van afgelopen week het er maar 'gewoon' bijgenomen ...
Heb het idee dat het erger word; dus binnenkort 's naar een arts ...
Eerst ga ik verder 'zelf dokteren' door ontstekingsremmers te nemen, als dat helpt heeft de arts ook meteen een beter beeld denk ik dan maar :Wink: .

Merci iedereen, dikke Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes,

Al veel mee gemaakt met mijn knie en diclofenac deed altijd veel wonderen. Maar het houd een keer op. Laat er aub snel naar kijken want het is, zoals ik de laatste maanden gemerkt heb, een heel belangrijk gewricht.

----------


## Agnes574

Zal ik doen Ronald,

Merci collega en sterkte met je revalidatie!!

XxAg

----------


## Agnes574

Binnenkort een MRI-scan van linkerknie... We denken aan Plica-syndroom..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,
Hopelijk komt er its naar voren uit de MRI scan zodat je behandeld kan worden!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Uit de scan kwam naar voren dat m'n knie 'anatomisch' volledig tip-top in orde is, dus Orthopedie wijt het aan de zenuwen en stuurt me weer terug naar de pijnkliniek... 8 maart daar weer een afspraak... ik wil van die pijnen af; het wordt steeds erger!!
Wortelblokkades op S1 hebben zoiezo niet geholpen, op L5 mss een beetje, maar merk ik weinig van ... nu die knieën erbij; ik word langzaam gek!!

Uitleg kniepijn; mss weet iemand raad, want op internet vind ik weinig...
-Als ik s'nachts (onbewust) met opgetrokken knieën lig is er altijd wel één die 'op slot gaat' en érg veel pijn doet dan ... om de pijn weg te krijgen, moet ik op m'n tanden bijten en héél langzaam dat been strekken... dan voel ik een klik, maar die klik voelt niet aan als 'knie is helemaal van slot'???
-Ook gebeurt het dat ik s'nachts of overdag tijdens 't rusten ineens enorme steken krijg juist boven m'n knie... soms zo erg dat het lijkt of er onder mijn huid stukken weefsel uit elkaar worden getrokken; zéér pijnlijk!!

Ik weet écht niet wat het is en wat ik er aan kan doen... overdag probeer ik zoveel mogelijk knie-oef te doen (knie-buigingen), maar dat helpt geen cent!

----------


## Agnes574

Weet iemand wélke zenuwen in m'n knieën hiervoor verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn???

----------


## gezondheidsfreak

De zenuwen zijn een complex verhaal de enigste die dat kan testen is de neuroloog. Omdat die de instrumenten ervoor heeft.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb het hele internet doorgepluisd, maar ik kan die knie-pijn maar niet verklaren...
Laten we hopen dat er komende dinsdag tijdens m'n consultatie op de pijnpoli duidelijkheid komt en ik niet wéér van de ene afdeling naar de andere word gestuurd voor onderzoeken!!
Ik heb nog geprobeerd een afspraak bij een neuroloog te maken voor dinsdag, maar dat lukte niet meer.. helaas.
Ik hoop écht dat ze me dinsdag kunnen helpen met concrete voorstellen voor behandeling, want ik trek het ver niet meer (lichamelijk en geestelijk!).

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,

Jammer dat je niet zo snel bij een neuroloog terecht kan, lijkt me wel belangrijk...
Erg vervelend dat je zoveel pijn hebt!
Ik heb dat ook wel dat als ik met mijn knieen opgetrokken lig er een flinke pijnscheut door mijn knie en been heen gaat, ben dan ineens klaarwakker, op tanden bijten, langzaam been strekken en masseren, denk dat het bij mij vanaf mijn rug komt en door veel spanning, vermoeidheid, verkeerde houding of verkeerde beweging.
Hopelijk kom je as dinsdag meer te weten en sturen ze je niet weer van kastje naar de muur, maar wordt er echt iets gedaan!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

